# heavy lead legs



## stephyt (16 May 2012)

hi guys I'm just startin out and rode home yday on me new bike from the store and me legs felt like lead ;( it's only 1 mile and the seat was to low but now my dad has put the seat higher for me I'm hopin this will make my legs feel better. I've not rode for yrs so am I better goin on few small rides of a couple miles ? my first long ride for me wanna head to blyth n back think its abt 6 mile there and back?!? I'm only 5ft tall and abt 3 st overweight. does anyone have any tips and advice on how to strengthen my legs please ?!? 

thanx steph xx


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2012)

Keep going - it'll get easier.

Honest.

It just doesn't feel like it when you're starting out.


----------



## calibanzwei (16 May 2012)

Cycle more, legs get stronger 
Don't try too much, too soon.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 May 2012)

Make sure you're spinning a lowish gear and not pushing a difficult resistance. Don't overdo it at this stage and stick with shortish rides, gradually building up. Might be worth doing some basic leg stretches after the ride too - specifically quads and hamstrings. Drink plenty of fluids.

Good luck!


----------



## stephyt (16 May 2012)

thanx guys good tips will put them to use


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

If you do decide to go gym to do more for your body, squats are very ideal nothing to heavy but manageable


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2012)

What everyone else said - just keep at it. It aches because you're using muscles in ways that you're not used to using them. You just need to ride more to get used to it.

I can ride my bike for over 100 miles without it hurting because I'm very used to it. But if I run three miles, I ache for a week afterwards.

d.


----------



## Highlander Neil (16 May 2012)

To be honest Steph I know alot of people are going to suggest weights and stuff here, but If you are overweight the best thing you can do is start gradually on the bike, your body will always be adapting to the weight you're carrying around that way.

It's what I did for losing some weight and getting fit for an 81mile ride, the weekend past. Smutchin made a very good point about running, your body will get used to what you are doing if you keep doing it. I am a good swimmer, rower and cycler, but when it comes to running my body hates it because i hate it and I don't do it. Shame, or I would be keen on Triathalons.

Once you are fit on the bike and have shed the weight, after that, do some weights, its my plan this week as I did not have the correct set up on my bike clearly for that large distance, got numb and need to recover now from that.

Good luck with your biking!


----------



## stephyt (16 May 2012)

thanx for all ur advice 

goin to the gym is out the question ATM can't really afford  so doin exercises at home wud b ideal lol I do watch what I eat 99% of the time I've lost 2 n half stone last yr  gunna get up earlier in the morning go for a couple miles I don't have to leave for work til 11am so plenty time gunna try get a routine in place too orherwise I won't go out lol


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2012)

stephyt said:


> goin to the gym is out the question ATM can't really afford


 
Getting out on your bike is much nicer than being stuck inside a stuffy old gym anyway. 

d.


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

fair enough Gym doesn't pay (literally) but leg excerise, what a lot of people fail to do is work leg, to strengthen from carrying the top load hence you see big chested skinny leg guys .
Another thing to add is to change your mindset I think that we all fail, if you tell yourself negative you won't do it but you have the determination which is good


----------



## calibanzwei (16 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Getting out on your bike is much nicer than being stuck inside a stuffy old gym anyway.
> 
> d.


 
Ai, thats true but working both halve's of your body is better than the one  
Wake up that little bit earlier, some light dumbbell exercises working the arms/shoulders/back/front, some 'core' work with planking/crunches and I also work in a jog (I hate mornings & I hate jogging, in doing both simultaneously I'm saving time  ).
No gym required.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2012)

All you need to do is get on the bike and ride, ride, and ride some more.
The more rides you do and the further you ride the easier it becomes. You will get fit and the weight will come off. (as long as you stick to a sensible diet)
Just take it easy first off.
Don't beat yourself up about it if it's hard going. Exercise ain't easy, especially when starting out.


----------



## stephyt (17 May 2012)

been on me first ride and rode around the outside of me local shoppin centre as I live near it I did just shy of 2mile on a comftable high gear and felt fine just a little out of breath and slight jelly legs when I got off haha took abt 20 mins  xx


----------



## Nearly there (17 May 2012)

Well done and youll find after a couple of weeks of regular riding if you do that loop around your shopping centre again it wont take 20 minutes keep it up.


----------



## stephyt (17 May 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Well done and youll find after a couple of weeks of regular riding if you do that loop around your shopping centre again it wont take 20 minutes keep it up.



thanx  can't wait to get back out there but I got to go to work at 11  lol


----------



## calibanzwei (17 May 2012)

Ah, bitten already - always wanting to be out on the bike!


----------



## Col5632 (17 May 2012)

As others have said just keep it up, 2 years ago i wouldnt dream of cycling 4 days and a week and playing 1hr of footie, now i am and even go out at the weekend which i never used to do either


----------



## caimg (17 May 2012)

stephyt said:


> thanx  can't wait to get back out there but I got to go to work at 11  lol



Well done Steph! As others have said, focus on just getting out and enjoying some short rides for now. After a couple of weeks you'll naturally feel like you have the ability to push a little harder. You'll be up to 10 miles before you know it


----------



## addictfreak (17 May 2012)

stephyt said:


> been on me first ride and rode around the outside of me local shoppin centre as I live near it I did just shy of 2mile on a comftable high gear and felt fine just a little out of breath and slight jelly legs when I got off haha took abt 20 mins  xx


 
Nice one Steph, keep it going. Its a little harder to make that push to get out at the moment due to this lovely summer weather but stick at it and it does become easier.
Don't push too hard too soon, and if you can find someone to ride with, the miles pass without realising.


----------



## G-Zero (17 May 2012)

addictfreak said:


> Nice one Steph, keep it going. Its a little harder to make that push to get out at the moment due to this lovely summer weather but stick at it and it does become easier.
> Don't push too hard too soon, and if you can find someone to ride  , the miles pass without realising.


 
Sorry AF but I had to get in before Fnaar...... That little word *"with"* can make all the difference to a sentence


----------



## addictfreak (17 May 2012)

G-Zero said:


> Sorry AF but I had to get in before Fnaar...... That little word *"with"* can make all the difference to a sentence




Note to myself ' Read before posting!'


----------



## addictfreak (17 May 2012)

Edited!


----------



## stephyt (17 May 2012)

G-Zero said:


> Sorry AF but I had to get in before Fnaar...... That little word *"with"* can make all the difference to a sentence



lmao I've just read that back and realised what it said.  made me laugh xx


----------



## wakou (20 May 2012)

Hi Steph, I notice in your OP that you are 5' tall. Did you make sure that the bike is suitable size?


----------



## stephyt (21 May 2012)

wakou said:


> Hi Steph, I notice in your OP that you are 5' tall. Did you make sure that the bike is suitable size?



unfortunately I didnt really I made the mistake of just "it looks right it will do"  but credit to the guy who helped me in finding a new bike he made sure I tried a couple out and 17" with seat post up was right size he helped me loads more than the lad who I first got served by  x


----------

